
Cuil, Please Stop - markbao
http://andrewhyde.net/cuil-please-stop/
======
flambard
cuil thinks pg is a caged orangutan!
[http://www.cuil.com/search?q=paul%20graham&sl=long](http://www.cuil.com/search?q=paul%20graham&sl=long)

~~~
ashu
Hilarious!

------
Allocator2008
Dude I totally agree! For fun, I searched for "Richard Dawkins" and got a hit
on a site pertaining to Dawkins, but the picture next to the site was NOT
Dawkins, rather it was a picture of theologian William Lane Craig. Maybe these
two had debated at some point or other, I don't know, but mixing up photos is
not "cuil" dude! :-)

